# Reseal Job......



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Just wondering where would be a good place to get a tank resealed...for a decent price nothing too outta this worldish....


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

How big of a tank? Ever consider doing it yourself? It's really not that hard and is a great thing to learn how to do.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I would love to learn how to do it...buuuuuut first time arond don't want to beep beep up....and have a huge mess...lol....wanna teach me how???? I have 45gl I would like to reseal.....ooooo u live sooooo far though...guess that won't happen....


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can probably find a "how to" on you tube. It really is quite easy


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you....I will look into it...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Got me thinking I maybe able to do it.....watched a vid and looks relatively easy...I will have to wait for better weather as I don't have a huge home and don't want the kids smilling the silicone....


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

just make sure when you do it that you use acetone to clean where the new silcone will go. Or at the very least use 99% iso


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> just make sure when you do it that you use acetone to clean where the new silcone will go. Or at the very least use 99% iso


DO NOT use acetone on tanks ...it has a severe effect on silicone.It will in fact eat away at the seal between the 2 pieces of glass

quote:
The Material Selected Silicone 
Interacting with the Chemical Acetone 
Has a Compatibility Level of * D-Severe Effect * 
should not be used .
unquote 
I googled ..."acetones effesct on silicone" ( as I thought it was a pretty harsh chemical ) 
check out this site :

Cole-Parmer: Chemical Resistance Database

Jut a heads up ....rubbing alcho. should be fine with a 99% min.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> DO NOT use acetone on tanks ...it has a severe effect on silicone.It will in fact eat away at the seal between the 2 pieces of glass
> 
> quote:
> The Material Selected Silicone
> ...


Though I am sure you could get away with using it as a damp cloth to rub the clean glass down . But any pooling or exstended time sitting against the seal sounds like a bad idea. And seeing as most people think *More is better*  I would stay away from it.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Bee, for sure watch some you tube vids there's lots out there and I'm more than sure there's someone in vancouver on these forums that can come and help you though you'll be fine on your own.

Some side tips that you tube vids don't normally show.

Use masking tape to tape strait lines so when your done applying and spreading out the new silicon you can remove the tape and you'll have a strait clean professional looking job. (remove the tape while the silicon is still wet)

Use spit, spit in a cup or just spit right on your finger... I find saliva is the best tool for spreading the silicon out and not having it stick like crazy to your finger.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awesome and thank you all for your advice.....I have a feeling that this tank may be here to stay if I don't get a good offer or a trade.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Though I am sure you could get away with using it as a damp cloth to rub the clean glass down . But any pooling or exstended time sitting against the seal sounds like a bad idea. And seeing as most people think *More is better*  I would stay away from it.


Excellent point to bring up Bill. When I use it I do just use a rag and then wipe it down.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

After you have dried the joints make sure you put the acetone rags in a sealed can with water to prevent spontaneous combustion!

I use a hair drier to make sure the surface is dry.

The brake off blade utility knives are handy for flexing tight to the glass.
Or the metal backed razor blades made for the purpose.
NHBS - Single Edge Razor Blades (Pack of 10)
Be careful while slicing into the direction of the silicone between the pieces of glass in the corner.
You do not want to cut into that bond.

Mike


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

K....thanx Mike


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey if I can do a reseal anyone can! Of course it took me 2 tries do one, by being a little too impatient the first go around it ended in another leaker. But as has been said make sure the glass is clean, dry, and don't overdo the silicone, in this case more is definitely not better! Let the silicone dry properly, read patience here again, before putting the water in. Oh and with the correct choice of silicone there should be a vinegar smell while curing, this can be contained by keeping the lids on. I did the 1st one in the basement while my second attempt was done in the dining room, haha. HTH

D


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I just resealed my old 30 gallon, surprised how easy it was to remove the old silicone and reapply. I don't think it took much more than an hour total start to finish. Definitely a cheaper route to go than replacing the tank, now I just hope it holds water when I fill it!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awesome...as that maybe the plan....it's a 55gl and would be nice to see sharky in there..lotsa room for him to grow....Poiuy704......pls let me know how it goes when u fill ur tank....so once it's sealed and dried how long after before I fill it and test for leaks????


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

should wait a minimum of 48 hours before filling with water, however the longer you can let it dry , the safer it will be. Personally I would let it dry for atleast 5-7 days before filling it. I know it sucks to have to wait but trust me....Patience is a virtue lol And if you get the silicone from rona or home depot ect.... Make sure you use the G.E Silicon I.....the G.E Silicone II has mold and mildew preventives in it that will leech bad stuff into the water and kill your fish, found that out the hard way , lost about 30 fish. Your shark will grow quick in there and will definitely love the length.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

My thoughts exactly....John....no worries waiting......


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I've just recently done a seal job on a 55 gallon. Most of the tips are given above but i will just write down what i did.

Best to work in a warm location:

I used cooking white vinegar and cleaned my tank to get any old deposits out (make sure to clean the inside after with water)
Used the metal backed razor blades to take out the old silicone (like what Mikeike said), don't be stingy on using new blades because have a nice smooth cut is worth it
After you are done removing the old seal, go back and slide the blade just for assurance. (like what they said above, don't gouge the connecting silicone)
Use acetone on a rag and go over corners to remove any old silicone, be very careful
Let it dry
Use painters tape and take tank to get a nice line
Silicone sections at a time
remove tape right after
let it dry * i waited a week or so*

Test tank....outside

Hope that helps some what, a link is bellow of my set-up, but only the first three pics have anything to do with the sealing job

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/55g-restoration-build-ground-up-8737/

Let us know the out come.

If you have any questions, let us know.


----------

